# Carstens Duck Boat



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Anyone ever try one of these. I'm looking at the puddler.

http://www.carstensindustries.com/boats.html

Any info and/or experiences would be appreciated.

greenheadfallon


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I have had a Pintail for about 10 years. It's a great shallow marsh boat. I have drug it over a lot of sand/gravel and driveways and have had to repair some fiberglass on the bottom but after 10 years I would expect that. I really like the stabilizer poles not only for a stable shooting boat, but also for anchoring the boat when setting out the decoys.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

I bought a Mallard from Howard Carsten in 1994. Howard is a waterfowler and he designed the boat very well. It is a very good boat. A little heavy but very stable and it has a low profile. Mine will float in loaded in very shallow water. I use a canoe paddle or a push pole with mine.

I have used the Mallard hard over the years and like Shu, I had to refiberglass the bottom finally last year and still have to patch it occasionally on the keel.

You should consider sanding and repainting it to match your local conditions. It is a good one man boat and it's full with a couple sacks of decoys and a dog. Not a good boat in open water in the wind. Have even fished out of it in our west river dams.

I hope this helps.

Keep the wind at your back!


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

I have the carsten bluebill.

http://www.carstensindustries.com/speci ... ebill.html

It is one of those unbeatable products like: Kent, Drakewaterfowl, G&H decoys, Beretta and LaCross.

I've used it for a few season on a PWC trailer. It's light enough for two guys to set in the back of a pick-up and carry into a pothole. I fish out of mine all summer on the small motorless lakes around Minneapolis. It's rated for a 9hp but that might be a bit much. With a 9hr, you would be doing a wheely down the marsh. :eyeroll:


----------



## CamoMan (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a Carsten's Pintail which I use a lot. I use it with the motor bracket and a cut-down trolling motor most of the time, and a sublimental kayak paddle, but I own every option available for the boat. As said, it is not a boat for the very windy day, but it can get you there safely in most every other condition. I use mine mostly in the early season, then I switch over to my Bankes Intruder with an aluminum 10 hp. Honda/Beavertail.


----------

